# Deja Vous



## RJS (Feb 11, 2009)

Favre to retire....again!

http://nbcsports.msnbc.com/id/29137911/


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 11, 2009)

I'll believe THAT when I see it with my own two eyes.


----------



## nick1368 (Feb 11, 2009)

heard that one before....


----------



## Blake Bowden (Feb 12, 2009)

What? I thought he was already retired


----------



## TCShelton (Feb 14, 2009)




----------

